# TRUJILLO CITY FOTOS URBANAS¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

MAS FOTOS DE TRUJILLO PERO ESTA VEZ QUIERO MOSTRARLES OTRO ASPECTO DE TRUJILLO, LA ZONA URBANA DE MI CIUDAD YA QUE TRUJILLO NO SOLO ES CASAS COLONIALES SI NO QUE ES UNA CIUDAD QUE TIENE MOVIEMIENTO Y DONDE EL INDICE DE CRECIMIENTO ES ALTO, ESPERO LES GUSTE

EDIFICIOS RESIDENCIALES EN MONSERRATE , EL INDICE DE CRECIEMIENTO ES TAN GRANDE QUE SE CONSTRUYEN EDIFICACIONES COMO ESTAS PARA LAS FAMILIAS Y SON MUCHAS LAS EDIFICACIONES EN EL AREA, EN LA FOTO MUESTRO UNAS CUANTAS:










EL EDIFICIO MAS ALTO DE LA CIUDAD DE TRUJILLO (YO ESTOY ABAJO SALUDANDO  )










OTRO EDIFICO RESIDENCIAL ALADO SUPERMERCADOS MERPISA:


















URBANIZACION CALIFORNIA:


































LA UNIVERSIDAD CESAR VALLEJO EN LA AV. LARCO:


















TRUJILLO EN PLENA HORA PUNTA:










BYE


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buen aporte estas haciendo con fotos de tu ciudad Libidito, sin duda Trujillo luce muy bien.


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Wena , estas fotos estan buenas


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

creo que ese edificio de 12 pisos lo he visto millones de veces en fotoss, pero por las demas fotos excelente aporte!!!


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

¿Qué lugar ocupa está Ciudad dentro de la jerarquía de ciudades peruanas?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es la tercera ciudad Peruana.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

kay:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buen aporte libidito, vamos bien !!!! ya tendremos que reunirnos los foristas trujillanos, van 3 aqui, y a tomar fotos en mancha !


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> buen aporte libidito, vamos bien !!!! ya tendremos que reunirnos los foristas trujillanos, van 3 aqui, y a tomar fotos en mancha !


SKY oye y que fue de esteban , el tambien es trujillano creo ,ya no entra o lo has visto? ni en el msn lo encuentro ,muy raro


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no se de el, pense que era tu pata !


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> no se de el, pense que era tu pata !


es mi amigo pero virtual ,lo conoci por internet y estudia en la UNT ya hace como un mes que chateamos por la internet y le encanto el foro que raro que se haya desaparecido.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lo que no me gusta mucho de Trujillo es que en todas las fotos que he viso hay varios edificios con los lados sin acabar. Tambien las pistas podrian estar en mejor estado...como la Avenida España, su estado no es el mejor. Eso, mas los cables de telefono que cuelgan por doquier....por eso prefiero el centro historico de Trujillo, se ve mucho mas arreglado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El problema de los cables esta en todas partes, creo que la prioridad sería los laterales y la habilitación urbana.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

como dije yo cuando estuve en Trujillo,muy buenas urbanizaciones.Pero las zona comercial es muy desordenada.Muy provincia!!Creo que Trujillo tiene zonas residenciales muy bonitas como El golf,California etc.Pero despues uno sale a la avenida principal y es un caos.Mucho edificio sin terminar.Y Chiclayo es lo contrario,tiene avenidas mas limpias como la zonas de Santa Victoria etc pero las zonas residenciales son mas feitas.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, Libidito! Da gusto ver la parte moderna de Trujillo!


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Que hermosa ciudad que es!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> como dije yo cuando estuve en Trujillo,muy buenas urbanizaciones.Pero las zona comercial es muy desordenada.Muy provincia!!Creo que Trujillo tiene zonas residenciales muy bonitas como El golf,California etc.Pero despues uno sale a la avenida principal y es un caos.Mucho edificio sin terminar.Y Chiclayo es lo contrario,tiene avenidas mas limpias como la zonas de Santa Victoria etc pero las zonas residenciales son mas feitas.


eso se debe a que por la av. españa pasan gran cantidad de carros ,hay un congestionamiento increible sobre todo la zona del edificio servat al menos en las horas puntas ,yo creo que el alcalde debe de hacer algo.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

sé que es mucho pedir...... pero.... creen que algún trujillano, pueda sacar fotos del golf?
bueno.. si no, en Enero.. yo mismo las saco.

A mi trujillo me encanta, no cabe duda que mi corazón es norteño...


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

q hermozo es ver la parte moderna de las ciudades
y no encasillarlas en sus catedrales y plazas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wolmisted said:


> q hermozo es ver la parte moderna de las ciudades
> y no encasillarlas en sus catedrales y plazas


Wolmisted, dado que tu eres el único chiclayano de Incascrapers, sería bueno que colaboraras con fotos de tu ciudad, ojalá puedas.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

De verdad que se ve bien bonito Trujillo. La ciudad parece una Lima pero mas pequeña. 

Y Wolmisted, tomale unas fotos a Chiclayo pues.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Esa urbanizacion si esta bonita, x lo q veo de Trujillo esta chvre, buen aporte libidito kay:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

pacolam said:


> sé que es mucho pedir...... pero.... creen que algún trujillano, pueda sacar fotos del golf?
> bueno.. si no, en Enero.. yo mismo las saco.
> 
> A mi trujillo me encanta, no cabe duda que mi corazón es norteño...


Eso quiero pero en esas zonas de california,la merced sobre todo el golf ,vive gente que bueno tiene una posicion economica buena,contratan sus vigilantes para que cuiden sus casas especialmente y si los vigilantes te ven tomando fotos te molestan pues piensan que vas ah robar o que vas a secuestrar a alguien,es asi ya que a diario vemos secuestros al paso en las noticias, otra cosa es que algunas zonas nuevas del golf donde hay tambien casas muy grandes y bonitas como las palmeras del golf estan acercadas con rejas y no se puede pasar ojala y pueda traer fotos de esas zonas.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

es una bonita ciudad pero su crecimiento y/o desarrollo es muy lento si comparamos a otras ciudades de su nivel.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

bueno ultimamente se esta despuntando tanto que yehude simon el presidente de la region lambayeque rogaba para que hicieramos la macroregion ,trujillo esta que avanza y hoy mas que nunca con la avalancha de empresas extranjeras y una peruana que van ah venir ah abrir sus locales (el megaplaza de trujillo,bembos, gold´s gymm, multicines el pacifico,etc) eso aparte de la indutria del zapato y las negociaciones con los japoneses.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Solo espero que esa avalancha sea ordenada y no como es actualmente: Carteles publicitarios de todo tamaño en todas partes, un taller mecanico al costado de una boutique...etc...etc...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Wolmisted said:


> q hermozo es ver la parte moderna de las ciudades
> y no encasillarlas en sus catedrales y plazas


postea tus fotos...tú tambien eres mucho blablabla :jk:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> Solo espero que esa avalancha sea ordenada y no como es actualmente: Carteles publicitarios de todo tamaño en todas partes, *un taller mecanico al costado de una boutique*...etc...etc...


jajaja, eso pasa en muchas partes.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

TE PASASTE LIBIDITO!!!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

la verdad que cuando fui ah chiclayo muy poco conoci el centro de la ciudad ya que el tour solo nos llevo a el museo tumbas reales, pimentel,monsefu, el paseo de las musas y nada mas muy poco turismo en la ciudad hicimos, quisera ver fotos de la urb la victoria tuve muy buenas referecias de esa zona.


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> De verdad que se ve bien bonito Trujillo. La ciudad parece una Lima pero mas pequeña.
> 
> Y Wolmisted, tomale unas fotos a Chiclayo pues.


pucha q pereza
ademas les cuento algo yo naci en chiclayo pero creci en trujillo
(por eso conozco tanto esa ciudad) 
y por eso es q no conozco casi nada de chiclayito ... (vivo aqui desde hace algunos meses pues)


----------

